# ? Wednesday Is Coming ? Strike but still make money



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

*Uber, Lyft drivers plan to strike ahead of Uber's IPO*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/beta.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/05/06/uber-lyft-drivers-plan-strike-ahead-ubers-ipo/?outputType=amp

With Wednesdays strike upon us do not forget all of those business travelers in front of hotels looking at their phones wondering where the drivers are. You can still strike but get creative when there is panic during early and late rush hour and those travelers cannot get a ride. Stand outside your vehicle with a sign of your choice. Let them know about the strike and how u can still help them.

*WEDNESDAY WE ARE OUR OWN COMPANY

Those that are bold and creative will make money without these companies getting in the middle.

You have more power then your think over this industry. 
You are the SOUL AND ENGINE that drives this **industry don't forget that.*

*Wednesday May 8th will be the 1776 of Rideshare
OUR INDEPENDENCE DAY!!!*


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lyft was giving some very interesting personal power zones this morning..


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Wednesday is my administrative/maintenance day. I do paperwork and maintenance on the vehicle. So, while I will not be driving, I will still be working.

Interestingly, while I have seen several reports of this upcoming strike on the news, a passenger told me this morning that he spoke with several drivers over the weekend and none of them seemed to be aware of this strike. Maybe because my town is not one of the listed strike zones.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

There is plenty of scabs who will take these people in every market. And then there are those who don't know about it. Soo many drivers know nothing about this whole thing


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> There is plenty of scabs who will take these people in every market. And then there are those who don't know about it. Soo many drivers know nothing about this whole thing


It will be interesting to see how this pans out tomm.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Scabs? that's pretty harsh. tomorrow is my maintenance day, and I hope to pick up my road bike from the shop. So I guess I am participating regardless


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Post any strike info you find on this thread to help other drivers around the globe.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's harder to strike when your working day to day (and paying 50c to cashout every day) to keep your bills paid and your family fed.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's harder to strike when your working day to day (and paying 50c to cashout every day) to keep your bills paid and your family fed.


Get creative hit up hotels in the morning and hang by business parks entrances in the late rush hour. Take the chance bring your Square, Paypal Here Swiper or last resort Venmo. You can still make money on the day of the strike just cut these companies out for a day.

Also today connect with business travelers today you are driving around and let them know about the huge strike tomorrow. Maybe they are headed to the airport on Wed. Be creative and network..


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Those who don't participate in the strike are fools who won't last long anyway.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I'll be sure to take some pics of the strikes in Portland tomorrow when I'm picking up Pax all day.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> There is plenty of scabs who will take these people in every market. And then there are those who don't know about it. Soo many drivers know nothing about this whole thing


Wait, you mean all the other U/L drivers aren't on social media?

YOu can bet your sweet arse all the drivers (the smokers, mostly middle eastern are always keeping the airport que full at MKE will be driving like nothing happened. To them, nothing did.



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Post any strike info you find on this thread to help other drivers around the globe.
> 
> View attachment 318070
> 
> ...


Damn, they're having a picnic at LAX tomorrow? I might just have to fly over there for that!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's harder to strike when your working day to day (and paying 50c to cashout every day) to keep your bills paid and your family fed.


and by not striking I am sure that will be the answer. as Uber has put in their IPO prospectus, they plan to further decrease drivers pay. This is in black and white so if you cannot take a day to make a statement then what are you going to do when you are down to .20 cents per mile?


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I was all about out supporting this strike and taking Wednesday off until I saw the image in the first post with the Communist fist on the steering wheel.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Seth619navy said:


> I was all about out supporting this strike and taking Wednesday off until I saw the image in the first post with the Communist fist on the steering wheel.


I just noticed that as well. I downloaded it online. I don't agree with that myself. I wouldn't base your decision to strike based on a flyer that may have been design by a communist turd or someone that is clueless what that symbol means.

I would base it on how you feel as a driver and what it means to you. It means 1776 Worldwide to me... Driver Independence Day. I am a patriot much like yourself brother.


----------



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's harder to strike when your working day to day (and paying 50c to cashout every day) to keep your bills paid and your family fed.


I agree totally. I'm the cash out queen and I'm living day check to day check. No shame in the cash out game!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> There is plenty of scabs who will take these people in every market. And then there are those who don't know about it. Soo many drivers know nothing about this whole thing


Landlords/car dealers/etc dont care about you or i striking, all they want to hear every month is: Where's my money?

So those "scabs" you and all the others are on about, probably still have bills to pay.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wow trolls desperate tonight ahead of the strike. Thinking every customer service rep trolling. Most likely no one answering phones ? it's damage control. They're panicking.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Not working tomorrow at all, but it really pisses me off that so many drivers don't care about standing up and fighting, even if only for one day. 

Rather than drive, I may just order a bunch of minimum fare trips on my dummy account, and hand out a bunch of 1* ratings to the ants driving.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> *Uber, Lyft drivers plan to strike ahead of Uber's IPO*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/beta.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/05/06/uber-lyft-drivers-plan-strike-ahead-ubers-ipo/?outputType=amp
> 
> ...





SurgeMasterMN said:


> *Uber, Lyft drivers plan to strike ahead of Uber's IPO*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/beta.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/05/06/uber-lyft-drivers-plan-strike-ahead-ubers-ipo/?outputType=amp
> 
> ...





SurgeMasterMN said:


> *Uber, Lyft drivers plan to strike ahead of Uber's IPO*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/beta.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/05/06/uber-lyft-drivers-plan-strike-ahead-ubers-ipo/?outputType=amp
> 
> ...


@SurgeMasterMN, I hope you are not serious. Run rides all day off app with a Square Reader or Venmo? You are kidding, right. You have no insurance whatsoever, in doing so. No coverage for physical damage for your car, no property damage coverage, and no liability coverage. You would risk all you may or may not possess in net worth for an inconsequential amount of money. You could be cleaned out and be homeless in the end, god forbid you had a traffic accident. Don't do it, bro.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This strike won’t walk, there are enough scabs from across the border that will work for a few Pesos.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

NoPooPool said:


> @SurgeMasterMN, I hope you are not serious. Run rides all day off app with a Square Reader or Venmo? You are kidding, right. You have no insurance whatsoever, in doing so. No coverage for physical damage for your car, no property damage coverage, and no liability coverage. You would risk all you may or may not possess in net worth for an inconsequential amount of money. You could be cleaned out and be homeless in the end, god forbid you had a traffic accident. Don't do it, bro.


----------



## mr.carioca10 (Apr 26, 2019)

Seth619navy said:


> I was all about out supporting this strike and taking Wednesday off until I saw the image in the first post with the Communist fist on the steering wheel.


Consider there are trolls all over and that is a sabotage. If you drive for U/L you definitely are not a communist. Monopoly and state control was the cab/taxi business. We are entrepreneurs and owners. A very different type.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 318070


Classic commie designed protest poster! LOL

Commies build nothing and destroy everything.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WOW, some people don’t know the difference between communism and fairness. Then again this is an Uber paid for site so I’m not surprised by all the Uber shills here.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Well no one is protesting in my market, still ants everywhere. how about yours?

Guess they are pretty happy in new York


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Well no one is protesting in my market, still ants everywhere. how about yours?
> 
> Guess they are pretty happy in new York


Looks like a fail in LA. I'll check again later but I think many drivers didn't even know about the strike.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Classic commie designed protest poster! LOL
> 
> Commies build nothing and destroy everything.


Yeah, because big corporations like Uber and Lyft are doing so much for the community...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ants everywhere here also .... i am just glad I landed a $300.00 Sale a few minutes ago with my business that is my driving money for the day.

Even if there are ants everywhere I know that I am striking and I did not drive May 8,2019.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

I’m not driving. But I do believe that I have read on the forum that Uber puts ghost Uber cars on on the riders app so riders think there is ample supply. But then riders can’t figure out why with so many Uber ants showing on their app it is 12 mins plus to get one to them when it shows 1 right around the corner. So strike may not be complete fail. Here in Indy looking at the drivers app at 10:32 am showed 
81 to 85 Uber drivers in queue at the holding lot and 58 Lyft drivers. Based on that I am concluding that striking to hurt Uber and Lyft at Indianapolis International Airport is a epic fail. If drivers are willing to wait 1 plus hours to get maybe $20 ride if lucky and maybe a tip then Uber and Lyft have nothing to fear from Indy’s ants.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

indydriver68 said:


> I'm not driving. But I do believe that I have read on the forum that Uber puts ghost Uber cars on on the riders app so riders think there is ample supply. But then riders can't figure out why with so many Uber ants showing on their app it is 12 mins plus to get one to them when it shows 1 right around the corner. So strike may not be complete fail. Here in Indy looking at the drivers app at 10:32 am showed
> 81 to 85 Uber drivers in queue at the holding lot and 58 Lyft drivers. Based on that I am concluding that striking to hurt Uber and Lyft at Indianapolis International Airport is a epic fail. If drivers are willing to wait 1 plus hours to get maybe $20 ride if lucky and maybe a tip then Uber and Lyft have nothing to fear from Indy's ants.


I am pretty sure you are correct. They probably ramped up the ghost cars today.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Ants everywhere here also .... i am just glad I landed a $300.00 Sale a few minutes ago with my business that is my driving money for the day.
> 
> Even if there are ants everywhere I know that I am striking and I did not drive May 8,2019.


Nice job on the $300 sale with your business. Glad you are not out doing rides off app. Has nothing to do with you response of grow a pair (pear). In the event of a traffic accident, it spells financial ruin.

It is obvious that you are like Karachi, who likes to stir the pot, with the stuff he throws out there on this forum, all tongue in cheek. Stuff he will not actually do, but stuff to amuse us.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok folks, i was PLANNING on just striking from the ubertaxi app today,

However i'm home sick today instead.


My toilet is a glittery rainbow nightmare..


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

okay then judge the level of success by the surge created. cant fake that. i mean they can but they dont. anyone see much of a surge in their market?

Bernie is on your side


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124385385252040705


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I think even if the strike is successful they'd put ghost cars on the rider app and suppress the surge to make it look like a failure. People say their biggest asset is their app. I'm starting to think their PR dept might be giving it a run for it's money now that blatant lying is acceptable and no longer scandal worthy.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I think even if the strike is successful they'd put ghost cars on the rider app and suppress the surge to make it look like a failure. People say their biggest asset is their app. I'm starting to think their PR dept might be giving it a run for it's money now that blatant lying is acceptable and no longer scandal worthy.


they didnt in my market there was a surge on uber not on lyft this morning but then it was surging monday and tuesday mornings as well.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

NoPooPool said:


> Nice job on the $300 sale with your business. Glad you are not out doing rides off app. Has nothing to do with you response of grow a pair (pear). In the event of a traffic accident, it spells financial ruin.
> 
> It is obvious that you are like Karachi, who likes to stir the pot, with the stuff he throws out there on this forum, all tongue in cheek. Stuff he will not actually do, but stuff to amuse us.


$135.00 on 2 private rides not on app + $300.00 sale = $435.00 for the day I will take it.

Wonder when the next strike will be?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> Landlords/car dealers/etc dont care about you or i striking, all they want to hear every month is: Where's my money?
> 
> So those "scabs" you and all the others are on about, probably still have bills to pay.


It's called budgeting.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

If you follow the financial media you will see that the strike is working. Lyft stock price is tanking and Uber is lowering expectations for their IPO price.

Keep it up guys!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> If you follow the financial media you will see that the strike is working. Lyft stock price is tanking and Uber is lowering expectations for their IPO price.
> 
> Keep it up guys!


Lyft stock down 7.26% Today .... Yikes

Looks like a triple threat
1. Upcoming Uber IPO anticipation
2. Todays Strike
3. Overall sentiment from investors based on driver dissatisfaction and a second look at non-profiting rideshare businesses across the board.

Two things need to happen to stabilize this ripple
1. Raise Pricing on All Rides 
2. 70% goes to the driver on every ride


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It keeps tumbling. Lyft down 8.34% now.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> *Uber, Lyft drivers plan to strike ahead of Uber's IPO*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/beta.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/05/06/uber-lyft-drivers-plan-strike-ahead-ubers-ipo/?outputType=amp
> 
> ...


Unfortunately many drivers still out there driving.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Yeah, because big corporations like Uber and Lyft are doing so much for the community...


They certainly have, Uber is a household name and now millennials don't have to walk to school anymore, people can get liquored up at their favorite watering hole without getting a DUI or killing someone and folks are saving a fortune by not taking ambulances to the ER.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> It keeps tumbling. Lyft down 8.34% now.


dang!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The scabs are all over the airport here in Tampa, they deserve to live in poverty.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Lyft closed down over 10% today. Good luck Uber!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

10.84% Thats a big one day drop when it's already lost a lot in a short amount of time.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I am pretty sure you are correct. They probably ramped up the ghost cars today.


Nope. Plenty of drivers available



Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> If you follow the financial media you will see that the strike is working. Lyft stock price is tanking and Uber is lowering expectations for their IPO price.
> 
> Keep it up guys!


Nothing to do with strike. Lyft is down because of upcoming uber ipo. Uber lower expectation for their ipo is them learning from Lyft's mistake. Smart move


----------



## baloneytastessogood (Jan 2, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I just noticed that as well. I downloaded it online. I don't agree with that myself. I wouldn't base your decision to strike based on a flyer that may have been design by a communist turd or someone that is clueless what that symbol means.
> 
> I would base it on how you feel as a driver and what it means to you. It means 1776 Worldwide to me... Driver Independence Day. I am a patriot much like yourself brother.


Speaking of Independence and standing up for freedom, Facebook has now banned the United States Declaration of Independence on the basis that it is hate speech. It would seem Tech companies and AI have put all humans on the list for extinction.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

baloneytastessogood said:


> Speaking of Independence and standing up for freedom, Facebook has now banned the United States Declaration of Independence on the basis that it is hate speech. It would seem Tech companies and AI have put all humans on the list for extinction.


To be fair, native Americans are referred to as "merciless Indian savages" in the Declaration of independence. Lol


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffsd619 said:


> Nope. Plenty of drivers available
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with strike. Lyft is down because of upcoming uber ipo. Uber lower expectation for their ipo is them learning from Lyft's mistake. Smart move


Actually their stock is down because their q1 report which keeps showing how unprofitable the company is. Uber will face the same in q3 when their earnings report comes out for q2.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

No Uber today. F Uber!


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Actually their stock is down because their q1 report which keeps showing how unprofitable the company is. Uber will face the same in q3 when their earnings report comes out





RideshareDog said:


> Actually their stock is down because their q1 report which keeps showing how unprofitable the company is. Uber will face the same in q3 when their earnings report comes out for q2.


So your telling me the investors were expecting a significant improvement in terms of lyft getting closer to profitability for q1 report? Lol. Thats ridiculous. If this is remotely true LYFT is lying through their teeth to hang on to investors or the investors are really stupid. More than likely this droo has way more to do with the bigger brand going public.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

baloneytastessogood said:


> Speaking of Independence and standing up for freedom, Facebook has now banned the United States Declaration of Independence on the basis that it is hate speech. It would seem Tech companies and AI have put all humans on the list for extinction.


True story??!! No way. That can't be correct.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> $135.00 on 2 private rides not on app + $300.00 sale = $435.00 for the day I will take it.
> 
> Wonder when the next strike will be?


I guess that is your reply to my post. The money is great, but even a traffic accident that is totally the other party's fault such as rear ending you or something such as them blowing a stop sign, could likely end very badly for you, when you have no insurance to cover you for liability and the physical damage to your car. When your passenger sues your pants off for all you are worth, and your car is wrecked with thousands of dollars in damage, that $135 will not have been worth it.

I'm not sayin, I'm just sayin.


----------

